# التحكم بسياره بواسطه منفذ الطابعه



## Eng_Hisham (10 نوفمبر 2006)

التحكم بسياره بواسطه منفذ الطابعه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لدي مشروع بالفجوال بيسك للتحكم بسياره صغيره (نموذج) عن طريق منذ الطابعه وأحوال عمل برنامج أستطيع من خلاله توجيه السياره عن طريق الأسهم (في لوحه المفاتيح) بحيث كل سهم يخرج أشاره فكيف لي أن أربط بين أكواد الأسهم وإخراج الأشاره..............

أن كان لديه أي خلفيه عن الموضوع فأرجو ألا يبخل علي

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ZEYADOLOFI (20 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد بحث عن التحكم بسيارهعن بعد بواسطه منفذ الطابعه بواسطة الكمبيوتر


----------



## ZEYADOLOFI (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*اريد بحث عن التحكم بسياره عن بعد بواسطه منفذ الطابعه بواسطة الكمبيوتر*​


----------



## mnci (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله طلبكما تجدانه فى هذا الموضوع بملفه
PC PRINTER PORT BASED DUAL STEPPER MOTOR CONTROLLER


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الإخوة
بالنسبة للفيجيوال بيزك ففيه events الأحداث KeyDown و KeyUp يتيحان للمبرمج اكتشاف الكود الخاص بالأسهم و استخدامها للتحرك.
الفييجيوال بيزك لا يدعم منفذ الطابعة لذلك يجب استخدم ملف خاص يتيح ذلك تجدة هنا
http://www.lvr.com/parport.htm
الملف اسمه Inpout32.dll تستخدمة فى برنامجك يتيح لك الأمر IN لقراءة المنفذ و الأمر OUT للكتابة فيه

و طبعا بت للحركة يمين و أخرى شمال و ثالثة للأمام و أخرى للخلف و ان شئت خامسة للفرملة و سادسة لللإنارة


----------



## mnci (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الإخوة
> بالنسبة للفيجيوال بيزك ففيه events الأحداث KeyDown و KeyUp يتيحان للمبرمج اكتشاف الكود الخاص بالأسهم و استخدامها للتحرك.
> الفييجيوال بيزك لا يدعم منفذ الطابعة لذلك يجب استخدم ملف خاص يتيح ذلك تجدة هنا
> http://www.lvr.com/parport.htm
> ...


ابو الامجاد اتمنى ان حضرتك تكون اطلعت على مشاركتى

PC PRINTER PORT BASED DUAL STEPPER MOTOR CONTROLLER

ستفيدهم باذن الله؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى
اضطلعت عليها طبعا ولكن أردت أن أرد على نقطة مفاتيح الأسهم فى الفيجيوال بيزك


----------



## yassen ali (14 فبراير 2012)

جزك الله كل خير
​


----------



## baojie009 (9 مارس 2012)

They also offer protection from in cold weather and are very comfortable to wear Solely registered model names are legally allowed to make UGGs,ugg outlet If you follow the 3 simple steps above you are well continuing your journey to finding the cheap Uggs which you want You can wear them indoors or outdoors because of the gum rubber outsoleRelated articles： 13043 http://www.highqualityuggsaleusa.com2 uggs on sale2


----------



## مروان المجيدي (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني اريد منكم افكار مشاريع تخرج قسم الميكاترونكس ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 مارس 2012)

أخى
ضع طلبك فى قسم الميكاترونكس


----------



## مجد درويش (11 أبريل 2012)

مشكووور


----------

